# Nikon D700 exposure display



## elised (Feb 13, 2011)

I just purchased the Nikon d700 (previously had a canon rebel xsi) and im having a difficult time reading the exposure display. The exp display on my rebel was precise about letting me know how the picture would turn out. I was playing around with my d700 at my house (which has low lighting) and the exp display was at 0 meaning optical exposure..I snapped the picture and it was VERY dark. What gives? Im so confused because this is how I know what the exposure of the picture will be and im not understanding it!


----------



## ann (Feb 13, 2011)

For starters what was the ISO, what mode are you using?

The basic differences between Canon and Nikon will be in the use of manual metering as the +/- stops go in the opposite directions.  

Exposure compensation is a bit different in the use of the control dial.

Both will make wonderful images .


----------



## KmH (Feb 13, 2011)

elised said:


> I just purchased the Nikon d700 (previously had a canon rebel xsi) and im having a difficult time reading the exposure display. The exp display on my rebel was precise about letting me know how the picture would turn out. I was playing around with my d700 at my house (which has low lighting) and the exp display was at 0 meaning optical exposure..I snapped the picture and it was VERY dark. What gives? Im so confused because this is how I know what the exposure of the picture will be and im not understanding it!


Your Rebel was an entry-level camera that had many aids for neophyte photographers.

The D700 is a prosumer level camera designed without aids for neophyte shooters.

What metering mode was the exposure meter set for: Spot, Center-weighted, or Matrix? Page 112 of your users manual.

Was any Exposure Compensation set? Page 128 of your users manual.

What Exposure Mode mode: Manual, Aperture Priority, Shutter Priority, Program? Page 114 of your users manual.

What lens were you using?


----------



## cnutco (Feb 13, 2011)

It's in the manual.  Read it and read it again.  You will learn a lot!


----------



## xjoewhitex (Feb 13, 2011)

cnutco said:


> It's in the manual.  Read it and read it again.  You will learn a lot!


That is so true tho, people probably toss the manuals aside when they get their cameras. I learn something new each time I go thru mine on the d7000. New toys, new confusions. Read it :thumbup:


----------



## djacobox372 (Feb 13, 2011)

The only way that I can think of where you would have a "0" exposure reading and still end up with a dark photo, would be if your in spot-metering mode and aiming at a light source.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 14, 2011)

Depending on how dark of an area you're in, your light meter may not be able to even see. Light meter's aren't perfect, they can only see so dark, my Nikon FE's meter is almost infallible when shooting at night, but my D700 isn't even close. 

It's very important to know that what the camera thinks is best, isn't always what's best.


----------



## err_ok (Feb 14, 2011)

The manual for the D700 is a whopper, good read though 

The 0 in the viewfinder is the middle of the meter.. you look at where the arrows are going to figure out what the exposure is going to be... then again you probably knew that already it can't be that different on canons...


----------



## djacobox372 (Feb 14, 2011)

Just a blind guess at your problem, but keep in mind that the meter does NOT fill from left to right, the line grows from the center.  If you had a mark that was filled on the left and stopped at zero, you were severely underexposing. 

When properly centered you should see just one small dash at zero, like this:


----------



## elised (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't even remember what mode it was in. I actually had to send the camera back because some pins were bent in the memory card slot. Can I just get advice on how to read the exposure meter? Or is it kind of just a guessing game. I know that it shows when the image will be over exposed, or underexposed..but to what I'm use to, it doesn't really say by how much. I know the camera is a little too "professional" for me, because I'm used to such an entry-level camera, but advice would be GREATLY appreciated so I don't mess a photo up. Thanks!


----------



## djacobox372 (Feb 20, 2011)

Page 222 of your manual: http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/noprint/D700_noprinten.pdf

In M mode if you move either thumbwheel (shutter speed or aperture) you will see the exposure meter change.  If it's centered like in the photo in my previous post, you have the correct exposure.  If it's underexposed you will see a line coming from the center to the right--the tick marks indicate how off center it is by "stops."  If it's overexposed it will go to the left.  There's a photo on page 222 in your manual, the top image is perfectly exposed, the bottom image is underexposed by almost one stop.


----------

